# Need Help Installing D-Link WBR-2310 Wireless Router



## crackmonkey (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey i had a Dl-604 non-wireless router and i am trying to install D-Link WBR-2310.

I have a cable modem made by TOSHIBA, model number PCX1100U.

Installation goes good with cd, then at the end it says internet still doesnt work.

i read something on this site about the modem and router both with DHCP (i think) enabled and both trying to give IP adress. I went to web browser and typed 192.168.0.1 and unchecked the USE DHCP box, and now when i try to use the router i just get limited or no connectivity.

Any help would be great, 
Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you connecting the two routers or replacing the DI-604?

Let's assume you're replacing the router.


The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

